# Can't seem to meet any crumpet, so now looking for Man Utd fans to hang out with



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

For watching matches, booze ups and pissed chat


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

As is from the toon man bonny lad, soah'llgive it a miss like, but if yer wanna tark shoite ah can dee that ahl neet...


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

Taz Mulan said:


> For watching matches, booze ups and pissed chat


try liverpool fans to hang wit.....lol.......


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Suey said:


> try liverpool fans to hang wit.....lol.......


Surprised you admit it after tonights debarckle at the bridge...


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Surprised you admit it after tonights debarckle at the bridge...


It is liverpool for life!!! I bet last night was the most entertaining soccer you lot have every watched all your days!!! but crap we super lost!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well I know nowt about football, i support The Toon!


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

Suey said:


> It is liverpool for life!!! I bet last night was the most entertaining soccer you lot have every watched all your days!!! but crap we super lost!!



I thought the 1st leg was more entertaining as sat with a bunch of scouse fans haha. By the end they were pulling out their permed hair and making a right mess of their shell suits


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Lee1971 said:


> I thought the 1st leg was more entertaining as sat with a bunch of scouse fans haha. By the end they were pulling out their permed hair and making a right mess of their shell suits


"Calm down, Calm down" 

In best Harry Enfield voice...


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> "Calm down, Calm down"
> 
> In best Harry Enfield voice...


Santa Claus, the tooth fairy, an intelligent Liverpool supporter and an old drunk are walking down the street together when simultaneously they each spot a fifty quid note. Who gets it?

The old drunk, of course - the other 3 are mythical creatures.


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

Lee1971 said:


> I thought the 1st leg was more entertaining as sat with a bunch of scouse fans haha. By the end they were pulling out their permed hair and making a right mess of their shell suits


I totally feel them, that is why i didnt watch that match, maybe i cudda started pulling out my hair as well. So I can only imagine how entertaining it was considering the number of goals from two good teams..


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

Suey said:


> I totally feel them, that is why i didnt watch that match, maybe i cudda started pulling out my hair as well. So I can only imagine how entertaining it was considering the number of goals from two good teams..


As a neutral viewer of the game, I couldn't agree with you more that it was a very entertaining game to watch. However, if asked what made a 'good' team, I don't think any of my reasons would include conceding 4 goals in a match!

Q: What do Liverpool fans and sperm have in common?
A: One in 2,000,000 has a chance of becoming a human being.

Ouch.....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Lee1971 said:


> As a neutral viewer of the game, I couldn't agree with you more that it was a very entertaining game to watch. However, if asked what made a 'good' team, I don't think any of my reasons would include conceding 4 goals in a match!
> 
> Q: What do Liverpool fans and sperm have in common?
> A: One in 2,000,000 has a chance of becoming a human being.
> ...


You wont believe the amount of abuse you'll get from Suey for that one.

Well you know what these scousers are like....



> What's long, Scouse, and goes around corners?
> The Dole queue.
> 
> 
> ...


That's enough for now i think...

Incidentally 9and this is true) there are more blonde women in Liverpool than any other city (per head of population).. No joke.


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> You wont believe the amount of abuse you'll get from Suey for that one.
> 
> A wife asked her husband: "What do you like most in me - my pretty face or my sexy body?"
> He looked at her from head to toe and replied: "I like your sense of humor."
> ...


Suey - U blonde????...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Lee1971 said:


> Suey - U blonde????...


Think tall, blonde swedish model, blue eyes to die for, body to kill for.....


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Think tall, blonde swedish model, blue eyes to die for, body to kill for.....


Which category - Ingrid Bergman, Britt Ekland, Victoria Silvstedt........Sven Goran Eriksson??!!

How do you measure a blonde's intelligence? Stick a tyre pressure gauge in her ear!!


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

It is a good thing you lot are talking about Liverpudlians not Liverpool Fc, because this cudda have ended in the ring!!!
Andy, good day today so no abuse..lol...

Lee1971, me blonde...hell no!!!!! 

But guys admit, with Stevie G and Torres' game, you can not put them in that league of people u are chatting about.....lol.......


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

Suey said:


> It is a good thing you lot are talking about Liverpudlians not Liverpool Fc, because this cudda have ended in the ring!!!
> Andy, good day today so no abuse..lol...
> 
> Lee1971, me blonde...hell no!!!!!
> ...


Just got back from watching the best team in Liverpool get to the FA Cup final, guess you won't be watching Suey?!?! Of course 2nd n 3rd best are Tranmere Rovers n Accrington Stanley, whoever they are, but Ian Rush knows em....

Death by association I'm afraid, blonde n scouse, only thing that could make that worse would be having as much understanding of the beautiful game as Americans!

However, I do agree that Stevie Gump and Torres (quoted today "Liverpool striker Fernando Torres says he wants to stay at the club for the rest of his career - as long as they start winning trophies. He’s set to leave in the summer") will never be as good a Manager as Sven!!

Hey at least you still have 2nd place in the Premiership to aspire to


----------

